# are the flocculants safe....



## j-izarza (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi i want to know if the flocculants are safe for a planted aquarium because i have a green water boom and no money for a diatom or uv filter, here in mexico i find only two brands of flocculants, 1.-p-clear of Hagen, 2.-Accu-clear of aquarium pharm.

which of this flocculants is better?



Thanks!:smile:


----------



## Urkevitz (Jan 12, 2004)

I overdosed my 75 gallon with Crystal Clear brand, flocculant, and have added 2x the recommended dose of accuclear to my tank. Fish shrimp and plants were fine. 

But it only cleared the tank for short period.


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

Back when I had green water woes, I used a flocculent, per the bottle instructions, and it did clear out the green water, which came back a day or two later. But, as I recall, the second time I used it, it didn't come back. I was changing water along with using the flocculent. I didn't see any harm to the fish or plants, but the filter had to be cleaned each time I used it. All the flocculent does is clump the particles together so the filter can remove them.


----------



## j-izarza (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks for your help , now my tank looks better but not really crystal clear , now i look the water cloudy , i try to use my old UV filter but it is very old , is a custom sealife double helix but when i turn it on the UV light dosent work:icon_cry:  , i put in the filtration system a 10" 5 micron cartridge , i hope this filter can help me with my problem.

look...

My tank before the green water problem :










My tank yesterday:










And my tank today:










5 micron filter:













the problem begins when i make some maintenance


thanks for your help:thumbsup:


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

What substrate are you using? And, do you use fertilizer tablets in the substrate? If the green water starts with maintenance that suggests that you are disturbing the substrate and some ammonia is released into the water. That will trigger a lot of algae, including green water.


----------



## j-izarza (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi , i using seachem fluorite only with a 330 Watts heating cable , the problem of green water begin when i take out all the althernanthera reineckii to put it in other location of my tank.



thanks


----------



## LS6 Tommy (May 13, 2006)

You stated that your greeen H2O problem usually starts after performing maintenance. I just read an interesting article that said that when you're battling green H2O, do smaller H2O changes, not larger. The new water brings in more diatomic algae spores (unless you run it though a diatom filter first) and that just starts the algae bloom all overa again.

Tommy


----------



## j-izarza (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks for your help . But my tank still looks green , today i go yo buy a new UV ,:icon_cry:  .


thanks for your help


----------



## j-izarza (Jan 17, 2006)

HI, my tank now looks better, i use my old custom sealife 9w double helix UV , it still works like a charm :eek5: after 5 years of several use  :


yesterday:












after 12 hours:











thanks for you help:thumbsup:


----------

